# ***Official*** Frank Shamrock vs Nick Diaz Discussion Thread



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

****OFFICIAL*** Frank Shamrock vs Nick Diaz Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread*








*Please conduct ALL of your discussions in regards to Frank Shamrock fighting Nick Diaz Pre and Post fight in this thread. All threads made concerning this fight will be merged into this one.*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope Frank Shamrock smashes his face in. Lol, that is all I have to say. I don't like Nick Diaz, and I'm more than confident that Frank can take the fight to him.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Im really glad to see the bookies made frank the underdog thats what he should be. I hope Diaz KOs that weird mutha phuka. How embarrasing that would be to shamrock.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

D.P. said:


> I hope Frank Shamrock smashes his face in. Lol, that is all I have to say. I don't like Nick Diaz, and I'm more than confident that Frank can take the fight to him.


Oh hell ya. Them diaz brothers are full blown dousch bags. Once he kicks the shit out of nick he should jump over the cage and start kicking the shit out of nate. That would be priceless.raise01:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Decent fight.

I'm just happy to see Frank back in action.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think shamrpock will win by tko round 2


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Frank is at wrestlemania right now in the front row with mickey rourke, too bad nick isn't on jericho's side, that could have been a sweet tag fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Here is a clip from Five ounces this morning. The interview in itself is long, but it's pretty good if you got the time.



> Although Shamrock has always fought in weight classes heavier than Diaz is accustomed to, the pair have agreed to square off at a catchweight of 179 pounds which will see Shamrock dropping six pounds from his normal fighting weight, while Diaz will bulk up nine pounds past his normal fighting weight.
> 
> Neither man has a track record of taking part in lackluster bouts and the fight between the two is sure to be electrifying from the sound of the opening bell. The fact that both have a never say die attitude in the cage, and both have an in ability to take a step backwards during battle have all of the makings of a water cooler discussion worthy battle that will be talked about for some time to come.
> 
> ...


Source.....http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/04/07/frank-shamrock-everyone-talks-very-few-people-can-walk-it/


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, that was a good article. I can't wait for this fight to happen. Is there a reason it's catch-weight...or did they just agree it would be better for both fighters?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The event is in San Jose and it's on Showtime. 

So they took two of the biggest regional stars that were available. Catchweight was necessary between these two given their size difference.

It's a compelling fight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

*Nick diaz gives frank the finger at press conference*

hey 
I dont know if this is new or not but here is the video and the press conference 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DkeqPVf4Kc

Got to love frank's atitude


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, without trying to make this sound like a double standard of any sort, I want to state that Diaz is a goddamn, spoiled f*cking punkass brat, motherfucker who needs to go the f*ck back to junior high.

The guy is a professional fighter and he still acts this way. I realize that this feeds the hype machine but jesus, Frank is a legend of our sport and one of the greatest champions in UFC history, show some goddamn respect, man.

I never realized how much of a reach Diaz is going to have on Frank. :confused05:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> Ok, without trying to make this sound like a double standard of any sort, I want to state that Diaz is a goddamn, spoiled f*cking punkass brat, motherfucker who needs to go the f*ck back to junior high.
> 
> The guy is a professional fighter and he still acts this way. I realize that this feeds the hype machine but jesus, Frank is a legend of our sport and one of the greatest champions in UFC history, show some goddamn respect, man.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I want Frank to destroy Diaz and teach him some well deserved humility and respect.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks alot man. I should throw this out there before the thread picks up steam. I fully understand and respect the skills of both Diaz brothers but I stand by my first post of their attitudes. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I see Diaz aving a boxing clinic put on him.

Both those guys are hilarious. They contrast well together.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I hope Diaz takes it, although Frank will be a tough fight for him. He is for anyone.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Everytime I hear Frank talk or see his face, he makes me want to take a shower. That dude is just a slimeball, cant stand him.

With that being said, Frank's shitty TDD could cost him in this fight like it was costing him against Renzo. If Nick is smart and uses his superior groundgame, he wins the fight. Renzo was smaller than Frank and was putting a ground clinic on him. Diaz can do the same.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Frank's TDD~!DD is pretty horrible. I haven't seen the guy sprawl since he fought Funaki in Pancrase, now he just falls down. It should be noted he stopped training grappling extensively during his "comeback", but Cung Le changed his mind on that. His grappling coach is really top notch right now

But, Diaz is coming in fat and slower than usual, to go on top of his putrid wrestling and being a stationary target. Frank should be able to close the distance and land one right hand after another.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this fight, gonna hit the bar and try to make it back in time to see Scott Smith but definitely will see this one. Go Shamrock!


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

MagiK11 said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself. I want Frank to destroy Diaz and teach him some well deserved humility and respect.


Phucking Frank teach someone HUMILITY what are you a retard? Frank has not a drop of humility in him he thinks hes the best he thinks hes on even keal with GSP, hes a total douchebag on a giant ego trip and he was a legend at the lions den back 10 years ago when 70% of the fighters didnt know a thing about submission defence or submission for that matter. And holding the fence was legal, which was how most lions den fighters survived in the ring ala jerry bolander vs anybody. lets see in his last 3 outing hes 1 win 2 losses.1 loss to a 40 yearold renzo gracie and a loss to cung lee who is not really a complete mma guy. He beat baroni but so have many others, and he didnt KO him he chocked him out.So when was franks last ko? a body slam to Igor zenovia or whatever his name was or a was it a win over John Lober, another shitty fighter who beat him once.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

jcal said:


> Phucking Frank teach someone HUMILITY what are you a retard? Frank has not a drop of humility in him he thinks hes the best he thinks hes on even keal with GSP, hes a total douchebag on a giant ego trip and he was a legend at the lions den back 10 years ago when 70% of the fighters didnt know a thing about submission defence or submission for that matter. And holding the fence was legal, which was how most lions den fighters survived in the ring ala jerry bolander vs anybody. lets see in his last 3 outing hes 1 win 2 losses.1 loss to a 40 yearold renzo gracie and a loss to cung lee who is not really a complete mma guy. He beat baroni but so have many others, and he didnt KO him he chocked him out.So when was franks last ko? a body slam to Igor zenovia or whatever his name was or a was it a win over John Lober, another shitty fighter who beat him once.


Last time I checked I wasn't retarded but who knows. Also I never said Frank was a humble person, but if you can't admit he's a legend in the sport, you're just being biased. Also Diaz is a punk, and shows absolutely 0 respect for anyone he fights, especially that crap him and Nate pulled on KJ Noons when Noons successfully defended his title. So as I said, both Diaz brothers are PUNKS, and I hope Frank beats his ass in, so he can learn a little respect and humility as I said earlier. If you don't like it, ignore my post all together.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This is gonna rule. Lets go Shammy.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

The loss to Renzo was a dq, frank hit him in back of the head, not to hard but renzo saig he couldent finish the fight,said he was seeing double.he lost but was not "beat"..I think frank has put his ego in check a little..we'll find out soon enough..


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

No matter who wins I can see Diaz getting suspened from fighting again due to his weed smoking.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

lets do this already


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

AlaRave said:


> No matter who wins I can see Diaz getting suspened from fighting again due to his weed smoking.


I loved the "I think they are gonna let me fight anyway."


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, I loved that entrance.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

TheNegation said:


> I loved the "I think they are gonna let me fight anyway."


Yeah and all week how he has been going on about his methods to get it out of his system in a few days. I am surprised they even let him fight tbh. Good job they did though or a lot of peeps would be pissed off.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

im so fuckin pumped!:thumb02:


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

A steady back and forth first I guess obviously going Diaz's way though due to the mount.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

FULL MOUNT FIRST ROUND.

who said diaz had no takedowns?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> FULL MOUNT FIRST ROUND.
> 
> who said diaz had no takedowns?


I did. He doesn't.

I'm surprised with Franks inability to get inside.

Diaz is looking pretty big.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

come on frank i need these points


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

Looking at this right now Shamrock can not let it go to a decision or he is done...


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

what round is it in


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That was hard to watch but I admit, Diaz's continuous peppering of shots was awesome on his part.


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

All that bad blood over the last month and Nick Diaz shows great respect for Shamrock


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

TERMINATOR said:


> what round is it in


Was in 2nd


----------



## sove (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't want to see Shamrock fight again. I'll be really sad if he goes the way of his older brother.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This seals it, I am never, ever doubting the Diaz bros again. I hate seeing it, but they constantly prove me wrong. (Besides for the Guida match.) I am actually starting to really like Nick because of the show of respect when the fight ended.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Great showing by Diaz. And a good show of respect after the fight, helping Frank up.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

tatal embarrasing missmatch for diaz ,shampuppy got what I knew he would get wheres Damone and negation and jp good predictions boys


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I did. He doesn't.
> 
> I'm surprised with Franks inability to get inside.
> 
> Diaz is looking pretty big.


lol well i think we got our answer now. frank got beaten on the feet and the ground. and diaz did look at least as big. I bet 500k on this fight


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

HexRei said:


> lol well i think we got our answer now. frank got beaten on the feet and the ground. and diaz did look at least as big. I bet 500k on this fight


Diaz still has no wrestling. Anyone can grab a kick and bowl someone over.

Nick did impress me with his striking though.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't expect the fight to go this way, and I never denied Nick was a good fighter, just wanted to see him lose. Oh well, after this I'm not 100% sure if Frank should fight again, he looked horrible in this fight. At least Nick wasn't a dick after he won. Gained a bit of respect from me.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Diaz' striking did look better in this fight imo. Props to him for the win. He dominated.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Diaz still has no wrestling. Anyone can grab a kick and bowl someone over.
> 
> Nick did impress me with his striking though.


little and I do mean little boy cant admit when hes wrong (isay little cause i see your training log LOL


----------



## AlaRave (Apr 12, 2009)

Quite a few people in this thread didnt want to see another fight from him but I guess he will be back after what he said in that interview there.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Great fight by Diaz. But what's this I hear about Shamrock's rib? He said it was no problem.. but fighters say that sometimes and are lying.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Frank career is just about over now that he has been exposed so he needs to make up anything he can to try to redeem himself, That was a terrible missmatch


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jcal said:


> tatal embarrasing missmatch for diaz ,shampuppy got what I knew he would get wheres Damone and negation and jp good predictions boys




Damn!! My boy went down hard. 


Still A Frank Shamrock fan.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Diaz looked impressive obviously but compared to how much better Frank looked against Cung......more specifically his striking makes me think his rib injury was worse then we think. 

I do think Diaz should come back to the UFC though, he looked good.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

rygu said:


> Diaz looked impressive obviously but compared to how much better Frank looked against Cung......more specifically his striking makes me think his rib injury was worse then we think.
> 
> I do think Diaz should come back to the UFC though, he looked good.


It will never happen! In fact, I expect Nick to go over to Japan and fight for the DREAM organization once his contract with Strikeforce is up. 

Anyways, I wonder if Strikeforce is going to set up Diaz vs. Le or Diaz vs. Lawler 2 next?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jcal said:


> little and I do mean little boy cant admit when hes wrong (isay little cause i see your training log LOL


I'm hardly little. I'm 6'0 and 190lbs.
I'm just weak.


And anyway, I was wrong about the standup, but Nick doesn't have any wrestling, and he wasn't able to do anything to Frank on the ground.

Whatever you want to say about Shamrock after this fight, I don''t care. But lets not go saying Nick Diaz suddenly knows how to wrestle because he got a leg kick and knocked Frank off balance a couple times.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I'm hardly little. I'm 6'0 and 190lbs.
> I'm just weak.
> 
> 
> ...


Your not weak, I was just being crazy, I cant stand frank and everybody on here thinks hes great and most think diaz is a loser, but to me I knew Diaz is a good fighter and has a better skillset and ive always disliked franks unhumbleness. Sorry for the neg rep. I was overhyped.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

hahah. Don't worry about it.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> hahah. Don't worry about it.


Cmon Negation, admit you were VERY WRONG about this fight.
Diaz got Shamrock to the mat and passed his guard like butter. Mounted him and Shamrock was saved by the bell in round 1. Then in round 2, he used his long and rangy boxing to pick Frank apart. That was the Diaz that KO'd Lawler. I LOVED Diaz and this fight. I cant believe only 8 people picked him. Thats nuts.

Dana loves Nick Diaz, when is contract is up with Strikeforce he will join Nate in the UFC. I guanrantee it, its where the money and fame is at. Not alot of Americans want the culture change in going to Japan. Same thing with the Japanese coming to the ufc, ITS A BIG DIFFERENCE.

But Im gona gloat over this prediction. I havent felt thi good over an ass whoopin, since GSP/Hughes 2. This was so gratifying. 

But I was glad to see both guys act with class aafter the fight. Ill respect Shamrcck for not making excuses. And Diaz called Shammy a legend. He isnt as bad of a dude as people think. Hes just a badass. I wouldnt mind seeing Diaz fight the winner of Lawler and Sheilds, which is gonna be Lawler. Big grudge match, dont know who I would pick.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Cmon Negation, admit you were VERY WRONG about this fight.
> Diaz got Shamrock to the mat and passed his guard like butter. Mounted him and Shamrock was saved by the bell in round 1. Then in round 2, he used his long and rangy boxing to pick Frank apart. That was the Diaz that KO'd Lawler. I LOVED Diaz and this fight. I cant believe only 8 people picked him. Thats nuts.
> 
> Dana loves Nick Diaz, when is contract is up with Strikeforce he will join Nate in the UFC. I guanrantee it, its where the money and fame is at. Not alot of Americans want the culture change in going to Japan. Same thing with the Japanese coming to the ufc, ITS A BIG DIFFERENCE.
> ...


I never underestimate Diaz, but he just played with Shamrock the whole time. Once his boxing got warmed up it was something pretty awesome to behold. He literally picked Frank apart!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Man, this depresses me.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damone said:


> Man, this depresses me.


I hear ya D. I'm going to go to the shower to have a cry now.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't like Shamrock very much. But I hate Diaz. I can't say whether Frank looked really bad or Nick looked really good. Either way I don't like this outcome. Nick is a good fighter and deserved to win, but that still doesn't change the fact that he is an asshole.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

so is shamrock. he just conceals his douchiness and backhanded insults with a more professional demeanor. at least diaz is honest.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> so is shamrock. he just conceals his douchiness and backhanded insults with a more professional demeanor. at least diaz is honest.


At least Frank has style. He can speak eloquently too. And he can be qualified as intelligent, unlike Nick.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

you're confusing eloquence with intelligence. how well you speak is not directly correllary to your intelligence.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Man I've never seen Frank get man handled like this. His fighting style never evolved. Should have been at least competitive. He should have taken Diaz down a few times, soften him up and to keep him guessing. It hurt to watch this one.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

jcal said:


> little and I do mean little boy cant admit when hes wrong (isay little cause i see your training log LOL


Awww Negation, U a little guy? Or are you just young?



J.P. said:


> I hear ya D. I'm going to go to the shower to have a cry now.


I really dont know how you guys like this piece of shit. Him and Matt Hughes are the 2 biggest scumbags in MMA, I HATE with a passion Frank Shamrock. Not as a fighter, but as a person. I think he is a bad person, same with Hughes.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hughes I don't like, Frank is respectful and knows when he's beat unlike farmboy. Frank was the first prototype of a well rounded MMA fighter. You gotta cut through all the trash talk and swagger he has and see what he's done for the sport. Difference is Frank jokes around, but Hughes is just a straight up penis.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So that makes him an erection? 

Overall, this fight was kinda wierd, they both just peppered each other, Nick does that normally but it was hard to see the real power shots on the video I watched. I'll have to see this fight on tv to see how bad of a beating it was/wasn't. Either way, Frank really looked all of his 35 years old, or he just had a bad night.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Awww Negation, U a little guy? Or are you just young?


I'm neither. I didn't reall get that either:confused02:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> I don't like Shamrock very much. But I hate Diaz. I can't say whether Frank looked really bad or Nick looked really good. Either way I don't like this outcome. Nick is a good fighter and deserved to win, but that still doesn't change the fact that he is an asshole.


Quoted for truth. 

Also, was anyone else reminded of Penn v. Sherk? Both fights were excellent examples of how effective and underutilized the jab really is.

Edit: Forewarning: I only saw the second round of this fight.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow... just watched this and niether fighter looked good at all. Diaz was throwing telegraphed, slow shots and Frank was taking all of them and showing no semblance of a standing game. Diaz must've been high because I know he can throw a lot faster than that. Frank just seemed like he didn't want to be in a fight, like the fire is dying.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> you're confusing eloquence with intelligence. how well you speak is not directly correllary to your intelligence.


No, I'm not. What Frank said about why people fight was one of the most insightful things I have heard from a fighter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMH_ajmDsSw


----------



## HeavyRob (Nov 3, 2008)

Freelancer said:


> I don't like Shamrock very much. But I hate Diaz. I can't say whether Frank looked really bad or Nick looked really good. Either way I don't like this outcome. Nick is a good fighter and deserved to win, but that still doesn't change the fact that he is an asshole.


I wasn't a fan of Diaz either. Until he finished the fight and helped Shamrock up, holding Shamrock's hand up. That made me emotional.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Awww Negation, U a little guy? Or are you just young?
> 
> 
> 
> I really dont know how you guys like this piece of shit. Him and Matt Hughes are the 2 biggest scumbags in MMA, I HATE with a passion Frank Shamrock. Not as a fighter, but as a person. I think he is a bad person, same with Hughes.


I agree, I know him and ken dont get along but he just throws Ken under the bus every time he talks. They must have had some goodtimes together in the past but he just says things about his step brother that shouldnt be said. At least nick and Nate are tight as family can be. Frank always talks about Ken on roids but in 1999 Frank weighed 198lbs when he was fighting and he was built like a brick house, now look at him he weighs 180 and looks alot smaller, I always thought people gained a little weight with age not lose it. I still have my suspiscions about frank and roids in the ufc.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> No, I'm not. What Frank said about why people fight was one of the most insightful things I have heard from a fighter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMH_ajmDsSw


that is some of the most obvious sentimental truisms i've ever heard. sorry if you think that's profound, but it isn't.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jdun11 said:


> I really dont know how you guys like this piece of shit. Him and Matt Hughes are the 2 biggest scumbags in MMA, I HATE with a passion Frank Shamrock. Not as a fighter, but as a person. I think he is a bad person, same with Hughes.



Really? They're just fighters man. No need to hate anyone with a passion. And how are they scumbags? 

These are guys who train and perform Mixed Martial Arts. Even if they talk smack here and there. They play to alot of fighters and fans emotions. It's their job. 

Even when we say that we're bandwagoners, we're just fans of there performance and capabilities. You shouldn't take them so personal.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

HexRei said:


> that is some of the most obvious sentimental truisms i've ever heard. sorry if you think that's profound, but it isn't.


You can say almost anything about Frank, but you can't say he is stupid. And to retort about your previous post, yes, one of the characteristic of intelligence is the ability to use language.

I view Diaz in two ways:
1) I admire his fighting skills, especially his ground game. I hope one day I'll be able to hold someone in a triangle and do bodybuilding poses with my upper body.
2)I detest his gangsta-wannabe personality and his lack of intelligence

Frank can be an asshole too, but he as I said he is intelligent and has style. Bear in mind that I don't like him much either.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Freelancer said:


> You can say almost anything about Frank, but you can't say he is stupid. And to retort about your previous post, yes, one of the characteristic of intelligence is the ability to use language.
> 
> I view Diaz in two ways:
> 1) I admire his fighting skills, especially his ground game. I hope one day I'll be able to hold someone in a triangle and do bodybuilding poses with my upper body.
> ...


I don't think Frank's stupid- in fact I think he is quite intelligent. He clearly has a much more thorough understanding of salesmanship and marketing. 

But I don't think Diaz is dumb, either, simply because he is not as well-spoken. They come from different upbringings, backgrounds, and values and I think that accounts for the way Nick expresses himself. He is a product of the streets that managed to pull himself out via BJJ/MMA. I think he is actually a very bright guy, you don't become a BJJ badass and tactical striker like that being dumb. If you sort through his interviews he has some very good ideas and even coherent opinions. He's just not as good at articulating them, and doesn't give a shit enough to take the time to adapt to the more acceptable style of speech and behavior.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> That was the Diaz that KO'd Lawler. I LOVED Diaz and this fight. I cant believe only 8 people picked him. Thats nuts.
> 
> I wouldnt mind seeing Diaz fight the winner of Lawler and Sheilds, which is gonna be Lawler. Big grudge match, dont know who I would pick.


I think both Shamrock and Diaz are overrated but I thought Shamrock would beat Diaz without too much trouble. I can't believe how horrible Frank looked standing. 

Speaking of over rated, Shields and Lawler are right up there but I think Lawler is exactly the type of guy Shields beats. I think either of them beats Diaz. I don't think he looked good against Shamrock it was more Shamrock looking bad.


----------

